# Facebook vs Google plus-great take



## borax12 (Dec 13, 2011)

not an orginal content from me.Took it off from this blog post

Techturning


The focus on social networking as a medium of conversation beyond the 'hello dear ' and 'bonjour' took shape when myspcae brought out musical talent through the network and orkut provided a big boost to group oriented discussions through their interactive group and communities.Google banked on the success of orkut and went ahead prioritizing scraps while Facebook continued providing strong communication tools and privacy policies ,also forgetting the face that it was majorly the south east Asian market(and Brazil ) that was using orkut as a platform ,so it was in vain a wrongly thought out roll-out .

The Jaiku acquisition was another wrong egg in the nest as the company was offering nothing that seem inviting.YES Google did indeed try hard and put all their unfinished efforts into social networking but their foray into the realm of the 'social' was not a successful one.but I believe or rather see google plus taking up good shape in terms of longevity ,coz the initial results show the usage is spread on a global platform(and not concentrated on specific regional camps ) .The further integration of google plus profiles into the android contact system(applicable from the ice cream sandwich release ) will definitely prove to be beneficial for the the big 'oogle.


As far as surpassing facebook is considered ,its a no brainer that its next to impossible for Google to conquer over the zuckerburg brainchild(though technically not exactly -courtesy the Oars at Harvard) as The Paulo Alto settler has a huge workforce solely dedicated to bringing people closer by 4.74 persons in average(stats u see) .so in essence the company has totally redefined social networking through the years and with the recent release of the open graph platform ,fb will retain the throne of the social network king.

But to add to all this and maybe sum up my point in brief ' (yeah i know finally !!) the idea of a judging a ruler in this 'category in question' is slightly unfair ,and i will try and explain the reason for that.The three big names in the same rung are Twiiter , Facebook and Google plus, with Twitter being ruled out from competition for the sheer reason that micro blogging sites account for a different take and category as the audience being targeted is in a different form.That leaves us with the g+ and fb.

Both service providers for me are equally important and provide a different user experience .As a blog owner and as a technologist as i have two very different networks on both the sites.One one hand , Facebook provides a deeply analytic platform when it comes to fan pages for brands and companies,Google plus allows me to very easily categories my followers and 'following' clients into cirlces and make a regular video hangout . 
The facebook privacy options give me greater control whereas google plus seemlessly integrated with my ever increasing gmail address list and lets me share out posts convientely directed to their email adddresses even if they arent there on google plus.(PS- you still have the two step verification a month for global google accounts)

Photo sharing becomes a walk in the park if you are an android owner with the instant upload facility .the albums in all sync smoothly with my picasa web albums ,while Facebook lacks such a facility .

In objective terms ,there could be a 7 pointers(cmon that's a random call) where Facebook overpowers google plus,but mind you there are still a 3 pointers still left that makes Google plus what it is.

With no idea about the road-map , Google has taken into consideration for their market dominance in the realms of  social networking.i see myself using and targeting my networks on both the platforms.

So for once an for all the wars are uncalled for !!


----------



## mitraark (Dec 14, 2011)

tl;dr , Sorry


----------



## borax12 (Dec 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> tl;dr , Sorry



couldnt get you 

-tl;dr??


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 14, 2011)

tl;dr: Too long, didn't read.

The "post" is a big wall of text and doesn't make any sense as to what it's trying to mention. I'll ignore the terrible spelling mistakes & grammatical errors.

Also, social networks existed prior to MySpace (read: Hi5 etc )


----------



## borax12 (Jan 3, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> tl;dr: Too long, didn't read.
> 
> The "post" is a big wall of text and doesn't make any sense as to what it's trying to mention. I'll ignore the terrible spelling mistakes & grammatical errors.
> 
> Also, social networks existed prior to MySpace (read: Hi5 etc )



yeah there are spelling mistakes indeed ,but i kinda liked the small mentions like oars at harvard thing and the jaiku acquisition interesting


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 9, 2012)

well, whatever borax12 has posted here is really true n good
People in the world should definitely not pitch Fb against G+..
why dont we do one thing.. 
enjoy both of them!!!
take the best of both the worlds and just chillout ..


----------



## borax12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> well, whatever borax12 has posted here is really true n good
> People in the world should definitely not pitch Fb against G+..
> why dont we do one thing..
> enjoy both of them!!!
> take the best of both the worlds and just chillout ..



well thats true indeed pratik.Thanks anyways !!


----------

